# South Korea Offers Alternative To Conscription



## BeyondTheNow (25 Oct 2020)

This is a big step for them. While many don’t look forward to their period of serving for several reasons, most have understood why service is required. In the past, SK government hasn’t been open to concretely revisiting exceptions. 



> ...For years the idea of a civilian alternative to military service for conscientious objectors was highly controversial.
> 
> But current President Moon Jae-in -- who served in the special forces when he was a conscript in the 1970s -- promised to create one during his 2017 election campaign...
> 
> ...




More at link:

 https://www.barrons.com/news/clean-conscience-south-korea-offers-alternative-to-conscription-01603596005?redirect=amp#click=https://t.co/SdwsuLTHhF


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 Oct 2020)

I bet they are going to wish they gone army instead


----------

